# Joining the CF right after high school.



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

I've really been giving it a lot of thought lately and I'm sure this is the way for me to go. Before, I thought that going into business was my destiny, and that one day I would be a millionaire-billionaire. Then one day I just really started to think things through, and in the end, knew that it was just a dream, and not one I could follow through in. While I did have many dream occupations, joining the forces was ALWAYS a back up option, that I now consider my first and only choice. Maybe I've played to much COD, but fighting for my country just sounds great, and alot more action oriented than anything I ever considered. I am currently in Gr.12 and finally, my questions are

- Will I be looked at differently just for not attending a uni, or RMC?

- The cadet position pay isn't that appealing, and I was wondering how long I would be staying in that position? Or how long approximately would it take to reach Captain? 

-My friend is also planning on doing the same thing as me (We both made this choice before we realized that each of us wanted to do this), whats the chances of us being together? Planning on Infantry soldier, or Armoured

Yes I will be joining as a Regular. Sorry for the story, first time posting here. Thank you in advance for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> - Will I be looked at differently just for not attending a uni, or RMC?
> 
> - The cadet position pay isn't that appealing, and I was wondering how long I would be staying in that position? Or how long approximately would it take to reach Captain?



You can't join as an officer without a degree.



			
				ConradJon said:
			
		

> -My friend is also planning on doing the same thing as me (We both made this choice before we realized that each of us wanted to do this), whats the chances of us being together? Planning on Infantry soldier, or Armoured



Not very likely.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> - Will I be looked at differently just for not attending a uni, or RMC?



If you want to joinas an officer, you WILL be going to university or RMC.

If you want to join as a NCM, nobody will care as it is not required.



> - The cadet position pay isn't that appealing, and I was wondering how long I would be staying in that position? Or how long approximately would it take to reach Captain?



So i take it you want to be an officer then. You WILL be going to university or RMC.



> -My friend is also planning on doing the same thing as me (We both made this choice before we realized that each of us wanted to do this), whats the chances of us being together? Planning on Infantry soldier, or Armoured



You have better odds of winning the 6/49.


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

Hi Conrad,

Before anything, you should really consider contacting your recruiting center and speak with someone there. They will answer all your questions and more.



> - Will I be looked at differently just for not attending a uni, or RMC?



I don't see why this would be. A lot a military people did not go to RMC nor university... Unless you want to be an officer which looks like it since you're speaking about reaching the rank of Captain.



> - The cadet position pay isn't that appealing, and I was wondering how long I would be staying in that position? Or how long approximately would it take to reach Captain?



Ask a recruiter. 



> -My friend is also planning on doing the same thing as me (We both made this choice before we realized that each of us wanted to do this), whats the chances of us being together? Planning on Infantry soldier, or Armoured



Probably very few chances. It all depends when both of you get hired by the CF then where you get posted. 



> first time posting here. Thank you in advance for the help, I appreciate it.



Enjoy READING and SEARCHING through the site. You will learn a lot.

Alea


----------



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

What if I was to join University for something like Criminology? After I get a degree would I be able to become an officer in the army? Ah man, cause if so that really sucks for me, cause I just lost my pin code, and applying for uni ends tomorrow.


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> What if I was to join University for something like Criminology? After I get a degree would I be able to become an officer in the army?



Yes.

And again, you should walk into your recruiting center and speak with someone.

Alea


----------



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks, I will do so tomorrow, as they are closed atm. My final questions will be, Under what plan would I fall into? (ROTP,DEO etc.) and do I have to have a really high average to join a certified uni so I can apply for ROTP? My average is somewhere between a 70-75 atm, which can be improved in 2nd semester as most of my complicated courses were in this first semester.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2011)

Look here:  http://www.forces.ca/

Start using the search function here and reading other threads.  There are several on this topic.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will do so tomorrow, as they are closed atm. My final questions will be, Under what plan would I fall into? (ROTP,DEO etc.) and do I have to have a really high average to join a certified uni so I can apply for ROTP? My average is somewhere between a 70-75 atm, which can be improved in 2nd semester as most of my complicated courses were in this first semester.



What you average is at the Bank machine doesn't matter.  If you would like to have a better picture of what you are looking at, READ some of the topics here in the forums and they will fill you in on what you need to know.  



Army.ca Conduct Guidelines


----------



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

I meant 70-75 as in my grade %. How exactly do I sign up for ROTP if possible? And would my average suffice or do i have to makes sure I get a certain average while having that plan? And is RMC a college or university?  Again sorry for all the questions


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> I meant 70-75 as in my grade %. How exactly do I sign up for ROTP if possible? And would my average suffice or do i have to makes sure I get a certain average while having that plan? And is RMC a college or university?  Again sorry for all the questions



CONTACT A RECRUITER and START READING ON THE FORUM 

Alea

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,56.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,35.0.html


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> I meant 70-75 as in my grade %. How exactly do I sign up for ROTP if possible? And would my average suffice or do i have to makes sure I get a certain average while having that plan? And is RMC a college or university?  Again sorry for all the questions



Did you read the topic on RMC and the topics on University Programs, Entry Plans for officers, etc.?

Did you also have a look at http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> > Look here:  http://www.forces.ca/
> > Start using the search function here and reading other threads.  There are several on this topic.
> 
> 
> How exactly do I sign up for ROTP if possible?


It seems as though you're _actively_ avoiding the advice to search/read before asking questions. 
You really should read through the recruiting threads and visit the CF recruiting site.


I only mention this because soon some people will be along....and well, they can be rude -- I know they scare me -- but maybe that's because I tend to cheerfully go out of my way to help new people asking dumbass, repetitive questions.   :nod:


----------



## Shamrock (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> - Will I be looked at differently just for not attending a uni, or RMC?



Attendance in either has its advantages and disadvantages.  RMC has a good network you can tap into as a new subby.  You'll also likely leave with a few of your OPME's finished, which can be very time consuming.  And, from what I'm starting to learn, it has a fairly broad spectrum of education.  

Civ U has women.



			
				ConradJon said:
			
		

> - The cadet position pay isn't that appealing, and I was wondering how long I would be staying in that position? Or how long approximately would it take to reach Captain?



You will remain an OCdt/NCdt until you receive your commission.  _When_ you receive that comission depends on your entry plan: ROTP, DEO, or CEOTP.



			
				ConradJon said:
			
		

> -My friend is also planning on doing the same thing as me (We both made this choice before we realized that each of us wanted to do this), whats the chances of us being together? Planning on Infantry soldier, or Armoured



One in cement mixer.  Officer selection is quite competitive.  However, you're looking well beyond just recruitment.  You're asking if you will both be given the same trade, in the same intake.  Several BMOQ's are run each year, as well as quite a few BMOQ-L.  Following that, you'll have DP1.1 and 1.2.  Courses for ROTP are ran during the summers between spring and fall terms; they typically run 10-16 weeks.  This means that should you fail to complete a course for any reason your training will potentially be one year delayed.

I did the equivalent of BMOQ-L and both DP1's with mostly all the same individuals.  It's fairly common, really.


----------



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. But I have 1 final question, sorry. Can I become a regular NCM infantry from taking a criminology course in college?

Edit: And yes, I will be contacting the recruitment center when they are open, thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Can I become a regular NCM infantry from taking a criminology course in college?



Yes. A college education is not a requirement for Infantry.


----------



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

Yes but I do wish to be an officer or ncm, and be able to be promoted.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Yes but I do wish to be an officer or ncm, and be able to be promoted.



Holy f**k !!!

NCM = Highschool education required

Officer = University.

You join either one.......

An NCM with grade 10 still gets promoted...........


----------



## GAP (11 Jan 2011)

Start READING....you are insisting to be spoonfed all the information without making any effort.....there's scads of information here in the recruiting threads, so make the effort.


----------



## ConradJon (11 Jan 2011)

Alright I'm done, sorry for the trouble. I'll remember it next time.

Edit: And thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Jan 2011)

If I may. A degree is not a requirement for commissioning.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Jan 2011)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> If I may. A degree is not a requirement for commissioning.



It is is you're just joining. Unless they've changed things again.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Jan 2011)

They may have, I don't pay that close attention. That said, a program has been in place for almost six years.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2011)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> They may have, I don't pay that close attention. That said, a program has been in place for almost six years.



If you are refferng to CEOTP, that program is not always open and not open to all trades when it is. Further, if you were to fail to complete your degree, guess what..........

It has always been used as a last resort to fill vacancies.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you are refferng to CEOTP, that program is not always open and not open to all trades when it is. Further, if you were to fail to complete your degree, guess what..........
> 
> It has always been used as a last resort to fill vacancies.



Swap out CEOTP and ROTP above, and you have an almost identical statement. 

My point remains: CEOTP is one of several options available for non-degreed commissionning, contrary to the seemingly common belief a degree is an absolute necessity to receive a commission.

Army.ca as a community should be a community where honest questions answered within one's area of expertise. Knowing the correct answer and providing incorrect information is a despicable practice.


----------



## greentoblue (12 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help guys. But I have 1 final question, sorry. Can I become a regular NCM infantry from taking a criminology course in college?
> 
> Edit: And yes, I will be contacting the recruitment center when they are open, thanks.



For NCM Combat Arms a degree or post-secondary diploma is a "nice-to-have" but not necessary.  Most likely the recruiters will ask you why you want Cbt Arms with a Crim diploma or degree instead of Military Police.  Now if you wanted Military Police then the Crim diploma or degree becomes a more relevant factor.

As an NCM in Combat Arms you do not need a degree for promotion.  What counts is your performance in the field, on course and conduct.

For commissioning to officer from NCM, a degree is also not required; again its a "nice-to-have."  There are programs for NCMs to take university and get commissioned upon graduation or for serving officers to complete their degrees.  

If your intention is to join the reg force as an officer direct from the civilian world than having a degree is essential these days.  Also I should point out that the competition for commissioning from the civvie world is very intense now.  I can't remember a single officer of any trade on my phase courses that did not have a bachelors at a minimum.


----------



## ConradJon (12 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the help. I've decided to just join in as NCM Infantry, and after my 9 years become a cop.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. I've decided to just join in as NCM Infantry, and after my 9 years become a cop.



Why nine years ??


----------



## brihard (12 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. I've decided to just join in as NCM Infantry, and after my 9 years become a cop.



If you wish to be a cop some day, post secondary education will be very, very important. There's no shortage of guys with military experience looking to be police officers, and it's getting increasingly rare for officers to not have some sort of college diploma or university degree. 

Conversely, with a degree in Crim (I'm four months short of finishing mine) and some time in the military, you'll be well placed as long as you keep your record clean and don't do anything stupid in the meantime.

I would advise you to check the RCMP's polygraph test - it's available online - and see the kinds of things they ask about, so you have some sense of what to avoid getting mixed up in.


----------



## ConradJon (12 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why nine years ??



Isn't it 9 years regular?


----------



## Nostix (12 Jan 2011)

Where did you *read* that?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Isn't it 9 years regular?



Dear lord, i thought that after PMing me, you would ask questions rather than make assumptions that you knew what you were talking about.

There is no obligatory service for infantry NCM and, IIRC, the lenght of the initial engagement is 3 years.


----------



## ConradJon (12 Jan 2011)

Can I stay longer than just 3 years?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2011)

ConradJon said:
			
		

> Can I stay longer than just 3 years?



No. On the last day of your 3 year engagement, you are stripped of your uniform and marched off the base, tared and feathered, never to return.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No. On the last day of your 3 year engagement, you are stripped of your uniform and marched off the base, tarred and feathered, never to return.


 :rofl:

_ConradJon_ -- READ!!! Don't post anymore. Read. Please.


----------



## GAP (12 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No. On the last day of your 3 year engagement, you are stripped of your uniform and marched off the base, tared and feathered, never to return.



And those feathers are a bi*&$ch to get off (and they tickle).......


----------

